# Life Jacket for our V's



## tegee26 (Apr 25, 2018)

We're getting ready to hit the ocean here in New England and looking for good options for Life Jackets for our V's. Ones that are proven to be good quality, fit well and perform well in the water. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated. Thank you in advance.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

It's been years since I ordered them.
I can't remember if I bought them from Cabela's, or LL Bean.


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

we have this one. but outward hound has good ones too. also be careful with salty water in the ocean, if your dog is like one of mine liking to drink the water while swimming...



https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B076J4D8XZ/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

It's pricier than other options, but the Ruffwear one has worked well for my dog. The handle is sturdy and the vest allows full range of motion in her shoulders while keeping her balanced in the water.


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Wow. Now that's a stick!!!!

For the OP
Gun Dog supply has a full range of life vests, and flotation vests.
I'm also searching for a flotation vest for Finn, so post back when you've made a decision. Although that Ruff Wear model pictured looks like a strong possibility


----------



## tegee26 (Apr 25, 2018)

Thanks all. I'll look into the several that were suggested. We use Ruffwear quite a bit for other needs for our V's and their quality is very good from our experience. Their stuff is a bit pricey, but never had an issue. Be back once I do some homework. Ty again everyone.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

gunnr said:


> Wow. Now that's a stick!!!!


Greenland style kayak paddle which I shamelessly made her pose with.


----------



## PhilipL (Sep 28, 2018)

Saw this new design by EzyDog here in UK, just for comparison and in case anyone is looking for one this way too DFD X2 Boost Lifejacket - EzyDog.co.uk


----------



## tegee26 (Apr 25, 2018)

Thanks everyone again for your help. We decided on these: VIVAGLORY Sports Style Dog Life Jacket. We pinged the company directly and they were very helpful in selecting the right one for V's, etc. Which is nice that there is still good old customer service out there.

Anyway, they are half the cost of Ruffwear and seem like the same fit, finish and build quality. So we'll give it a try for 2020.

Greatly appreciate all the responses and quick replies to our query. Best of luck to all our V who enjoy the open water this summer.


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

tegee26 said:


> Thanks everyone again for your help. We decided on these: VIVAGLORY Sports Style Dog Life Jacket. We pinged the company directly and they were very helpful in selecting the right one for V's, etc. Which is nice that there is still good old customer service out there.
> 
> Anyway, they are half the cost of Ruffwear and seem like the same fit, finish and build quality. So we'll give it a try for 2020.
> 
> Greatly appreciate all the responses and quick replies to our query. Best of luck to all our V who enjoy the open water this summer.


that is what we have too. it will be interesting to hear your feedback, we have not really used it on a regular basis.


----------

